# File counts between Classic and Cloud not matching



## MarcRJacobs (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi;
I have been on Lightroom Classic for quite a number of years now, but definitely not an advanced user. My editing needs are pretty basic. My problem is that when I added Lightroom Cloud/Mobile and all the syncing competed Classic says I have:
All Photographs: 86034
All Synced Photographs: 81191
The difference is 4843, and after creating a Smart Collection to accumulate all "Video" files that totaled to 4388.
So, I still have another 455 files that are not video and not syncing.
My ultimate goal is to have ALL files synced. I recognize that I should not be loading files into Classic directly to avoid continuing the issue, and all files are now being loaded through the Desktop or Mobile CC.
My Question: How do I find all the files in Classic that are not syncing?
If I can do this, I can export the non-synced files, remove them from Classic and reload them via CC.
Any help here would really be appreciated....
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 31, 2021)

1. Expand all stacks in LrC.
2. Clear the Quick Collection, or if it's in use create a new collection and set it as the target collection.
2. Open "All Synced Photographs", then do Cmd+A to select them all. 
3. With all the images still selected, click on All Photographs then do Edit>Invert Selection.
4. You should now have all the non-synced files selected, press B to add them to the target collection and you can now deal with them at your leisure.


----------



## MarcRJacobs (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi Jim;
You are indeed THE GURU! Thanks so much for these steps, they worked like a dream and generated the exact number I calculated. 
I'm preparing the following steps now, please advise if you see a problem:

Export the unsynced files out of Lightroom Classic into a folder independent of my LR images
Verify I have all of them in this folder
Remove the unsynced files from Lightroom catalog and disk
Import the files in the folder to the desktop version of Adobe Lightroom (Cloud version)
I believe this should sync all files across my Cloud LRs as well as sync them back to my Lightroom Classic for backups.

What do you think?

Thanks so much,
Marc


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 31, 2021)

MarcRJacobs said:


> Export the unsynced files out of Lightroom Classic into a folder independent of my LR images
> Verify I have all of them in this folder
> Remove the unsynced files from Lightroom catalog and disk
> Import the files in the folder to the desktop version of Adobe Lightroom (Cloud version)
> I believe this should sync all files across my Cloud LRs as well as sync them back to my Lightroom Classic for backups.


That's certainly one way of doing it, and I assume when you export you'd use the File Type>Original export option (keeps them in the current format and includes all settings that you may have applied in LrC). There are alternative methods of achieving the same result, but there really isn't much between them in terms of effort, so probably best to stick to the method that you figured out for yourself.


----------



## MarcRJacobs (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for reviewing this Jim, I really needed a second vote of confidence here  

I'll report back with the results

Thanks again,
Marc


----------



## MarcRJacobs (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi Jim;
I wanted to report back to you on this process... it turns out to not be totally flawless 
I went through the entire process step by step and it just completed. The following were my original stats before executing the steps:
All Photographs: 86034​All Synced Photographs: 81191​The difference is 4843, and after creating a Smart Collection to accumulate all "Video" files that totaled to 4388.​And here are my current numbers after completion:
All Photographs: 85973​All Synced Photographs: 81602​The difference is 4371, and after creating a Smart Collection to accumulate all "Video" files that totaled to 4332.​My LR cloud numbers are now 85974, which is the good part.
Any idea why the discrepancies exist?
Maybe, should I try it again the other way (you said there is another way to do the same thing)?
I did have one corrupt file when I tried to load it into LR cloud, which I'll work on later.
Shouldn't the "All Synced Photographs" numbers ultimately been the same?
Thanks, in advance, for any ideas you may have,
Marc


----------



## MarcRJacobs (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi Jim;
Please ignore the prior message. LRC picked and and synced some more after a brief pause. 
Now, both LR and LRC report All Photos at 85976,  perfect match.
LRC also shows 81605 as Synced, which is a difference of 4371, the exact number of video files.
This is great, because although LRC says it's not syncing the videos LR already has them
PERFECT!!!!
Thanks for all your help and advice,
Marc


----------

